# Deactivated without notice - Lyte



## zbest1966 (Jun 25, 2016)

Got deactivated FROM LYFT!!, allegedly I had someone in the car who's not supposed to be there. This a lie I sent the reply stating the is lie and there is no respond. They did not give me the time and trip number. My rating is 4.87 I had one issue with a passenger which I 1 star then. They wanted a reply which I did after they deactivated. This deactivation came without a warning. There are responding to my email, what can person do.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

zbest1966 said:


> Got deactivated, allegedly I had someone in the car who's not supposed to be there. This a lie I sent the reply stating the is lie and there is no respond. They did not give me the time and trip number. My rating is 4.87 I had one issue with a passenger which I 1 star then. They wanted a reply which I did after they deactivated. This deactivation came without a warning. There are responding to my email, what can person do.


Hi Zbest, You need to go to your local Uber office in the DC area and make your case to an UBer rep in person. Be calm and make your points without emotion. Maybe write down the events of the trip and explain to the person that there are 2 sides to the story and that your long term service shows that you are a good driver and, with respect to this case, you did nothing to warrant deactivation. Best of luck in getting reinstated.


----------



## zbest1966 (Jun 25, 2016)

Uberbrethren said:


> Hi Zbest, You need to go to your local Uber office in the DC area and make your case to an UBer rep in person. Be calm and make your points without emotion. Maybe write down the events of the trip and explain to the person that there are 2 sides to the story and that your long term service shows that you are a good driver and, with respect to this case, you did nothing to warrant deactivation. Best of luck in getting reinstated.


 from lyft.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

zbest1966 said:


> from lyft.


Maybe reach out to your Mentor and ask him or her for advice. Maybe that person will have constructive input for you. Best of luck getting back on the platform!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Uberbrethren said:


> Maybe reach out to your Mentor and ask him or her for advice. Maybe that person will have constructive input for you. Best of luck getting back on the platform!


Mentors don't use their real phone numbers. The app masks their real numbers


----------

